# New to RAW



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I am going to be picking up a bunch of raw food for my dog from my trainer. He said he uses showstopper as a supplement. I used to feed my dog just kibble and am wondering if i should buy anything besides showstopper. IF anyone thinks I should use a different supplement i am more than happy to listen as this is all very new to me


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

:bump:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Feedsentials and Shemp Oil personally, every ingredient is there for a reason


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm really new to raw also. Switched about 4 months ago and love the results. I'm sure you will also.

I also supplement with Feedsentials and Shemp oil. 

I was curious about Showstopper so I looked it up. The reason I switched to raw was due to skin issues and suspected chicken as the culpret. One of the first few ingredients in Showstopper is chicken fat. So that would not work for me.

I'm just pointing this out more to help increase awareness on the need to read ingredient lists to ensure the supplement fits your dogs needs.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I dont think my pup has problems with chicken and besides shedding a lot there arent any issues. Not that I'm expecting the shedding to go away lol

So you guys suplement with these 2
Limited Offer! | Feedsentials for K9
@Heartandsoul what kind of differences did you notice?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's the one  

The benefits I've personally seen with my dogs are lovely coats, Delgado sheds a lot less, healthy as horses, and I know everything in their bowl without wondering. They get chicken, duck, turkey, beef, rabbit, salmon, and other fish on a rotation plus some other things thrown in here and there and they LOVE their meals


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

@Shade thats awesome! I'm so excited now!!
Also i sw the bottle said there is no wrong way to feed it. how much do you guys usually give?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have used the K9 products as a rotation.
One of the main ingredients in the K9 "Show Stopper" is Rice Bran which doesn't have a lot of nutritional value...I think mainly used for filler: "*Whole rice* is the most nutritionally complete of the *cereal grains* for dogs, but other forms of of rice are rice bran. *Rice bran* is a moderately healthy by-product of rice, but if you do choose to feed your dog rice, it is best to serve only *whole grain rice*. Lower value rice products are known to contain low levels of arsenic[1]." Cereal Grains in Dog Food: Are They Healthy? If you do go with the K9 I would suggest using the Show Stopper Plus Joint Factors: https://www.k9power.com/k9-show-stopper-plus-joint-factors-1-lb.html 

Agree with Shade. My dogs have been eating raw since they were 3 weeks old and when I changed my supplements to Feed Sentials our 9 1/2 year old started acting like a puppy again!

Here is what I use:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients*( Multi Vitamins – combination of whole foods which provides a full spectrum vitamins with co-factors which amplify benefits): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html 
*Sh-emp Oil* (Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil and Hemp Oil): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html 
*Phyt-n-Chance* (superfoods, which includes cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s* (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html 

Moms


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Moms i know i can always count on you for this kind of info!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

girardid said:


> I dont think my pup has problems with chicken and besides shedding a lot there arent any issues. Not that I'm expecting the shedding to go away lol
> 
> So you guys suplement with these 2
> Limited Offer! | Feedsentials for K9
> ...


Sonny, my soon to be 5yo was on a really good kibble, then back in Nov Dec (would have to look back at his records) he ended up with an infected hot spot scratching like crazy miserable. He went the vet route. 1st skin issue ever. Vet put him on a 4day course of prednisone and antibiotic. No test since it was his first skin issue. 

Soon after his skin healed and meds were finished, he started itching again. 

I had been considering raw for a while and he was already on a bland home cooked diet to clear up his diarrhea from the antibiotics so instead of putting him back on kibble, I went raw.

less than a week on raw and the supplements and all his scratching stopped. All tarter and calculus on his teeth have vanished. (That took a little longer) If I had kept with the kibble he was going to have to go in for a cleaning as I couldn't get that off his teeth and his gums were bleeding slightly during tug. No more bleeding gums!.

His coat was always kind of course feeling. Now it is soft and shiny. His is a bit over weight (working on that) but even with that, he definitely has more muscle definition.

But what I love the most (except for his only once a day poodle size poops) he looks more youthful and really gets excited about meal time.

Almost everyone who has gone raw says just about the same thing. 

Another big plus, I figure I have saved a lot in vet bills.

Carmspack helped me initially. Thanks Carmen.:grin2:

Same with Shade, I now have control of what ingredients go into him. I prep just as I would for family so if I want beef stew but don't have the beef for us, I just grab one or two of Sonny's meat baggies. Lol.


----------

